# IUI - natural -v- stimulated



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello anyone,

We have male factor infertility.  We have had five failed natural IUIs and are now thinking of moving on to stimulated IUIs can someone tell me the benefits of stimulated? do I produce more eggs at ovulation so better chance of one getting fertilised or is it used to guarantee an egg is popped out at a certain time thus increasing chance of sperm meeting egg?
Many thanks for your advice
Jojo


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya Jojo

I am about to start 2nd go at stimulated IUI, as i understand it the benefits of a stimulated cycle are as you suspect.  Although most clinics will state a max of 3 mature follicles.  This varies for individuals I had one mature follicle but one of our iui girls i think has just had 4  .  It is also to be more in control of the timing of ovulation.

Why don't you join us in IUI chat number 50

Good Luck with your tx

Emma


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Jojo

I can only reiterate exactly what Emma said. The benefits of getting extra follicles means also a chance of multiple births and aslo they control the time you ovulate by giving you FSH injections untilthey give you a HCG injection that makes you ovulate between 24 and 40 hours later but generally about 32 to 38 hours and that is when they baste you.

The injection info is contained in the beginners guide on the IUI thread (Not that you are a beginner) which may explain a bit more.

Good Luck
Megan


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Megan 

You put things so much more professionally than me.

thanks  

Emma


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi JoJo 

Apologies to begin with if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here, but just thought I'd add my two penneth worth  

I had 3 stimulated DIUI cycles, and used Buserelin injections (which basically stopped me from ovulating) and Puregon injections (a FSH - Follicle Stimulating Hormone - there are many types).  Most clinics will aim for you to have no more than 3 follies at the time they give you something like Pregnyl, which makes you ovulate.  

The benefits of a stimulated cycle are that you are more likely to get an egg if you have a few mature follies at the time of ovulation.  It doesn't always follow that if you have a follie you get an egg.  Of course the chances are higher also for a multiple pregnancy as all follies may contain an egg and all may fertilise and implant.  But hey, that may not be such a bad thing for you    

Also a stimulated cycle, ensures you don't ovulate early and IUI can be timed to give sperm and egg the best possible chance of meeting.  I always had my Pregnyl injection 36 hours before IUI.  

Hope that helps a bit  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you everyone - I will go over and have a look at the IUI section.  The drugs they want me to take are Gonal F, Puregon or Fostimon - I guess it is a bit of trial and error to see which one suits.  
So ok, sorry for sounding stupid, so I may be ovulating each month but that doesn't guarantee an egg pops out? It's all very confusing - I just can't seem to understand why treatment is not working - sorry if I sound an idealist but I have regular cycles, bang on actually, I have good LH surges to predict ovulation, insem always takes place 24hrs post surge but not a sausage! I have even been pregnant before ( a young lass then though it didn't go full term) but now I am only 29 - I just don't get it.  Sperm all ok etc etc.  WHY?
I suppose everyone says that.
I think I am just sad because af came yesterday after last insem this year - I have to wait until Feb to have next treatment privately.
Thanks again
Jojo


----------

